# Score one for Pleasant Hill police



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Was just in line at the new Safeway near DVC when a homeless guy on a crappy bike rode by with a nice black Fuji road bike with clipless pedals in tow... Pleasant Hill police car spotted him and pulled him over. Within a few minutes he was arrested. I hope the bike gets back to its owner, probably a DVC student. The unit that pulled him over was a K-9, too bad he didn't try to make a break for it so they could let the dog loose.

Pleasant Hill / Concord area, right near Contra Costa and Golf Club by DVC... if you're missing a black Fuji (didn't get close enough to see exact model), call P Hill police.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zzzzz (May 21, 2012)

Wish the cops had found my stolen bike..so glad to hear about recoveries! =)


----------

